# Schmidt Modern Lines 16x7.5 - Ideal ET?



## dannyace (Nov 9, 2000)

I'm looking to order a set of 5x100 16"x7.5" all around, Schmidt ModernLine (1-piece) wheels for my Corrado VR6. What would the ideal offset be? Tunershop says ET25 will be the best fitment, not rubbing suspension and clearing brakes etc. Would 32-25 ET be ideal?


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

16x7.5 et 30 azev type c all around, no fender work, low on coilovers, no rubbing, no issues. 
tire 205/40/16 IS IDEAL. 

et 25 would be fine 

why not go to an 8" all around or staggered 7.5 front 30et and 8" et25 would compliment the the car better (IMO) 

et30 

























et30-25 7.5-8" 

















et 25 8" up front et15 9" rear (no fender work) 










hope this helps.:wave:


----------



## dannyace (Nov 9, 2000)

VAN CAN said:


> 16x7.5 et 30 azev type c all around, no fender work, low on coilovers, no rubbing, no issues.
> tire 205/40/16 IS IDEAL.
> 
> et 25 would be fine
> ...


 Thanks! 

Unfortunately the 1piece MLs are not available in 16x8. But I feel comfortable knowing that ET 25 in 16x7.5 is what I need. 205/40/16 with this setup shouldn't rub? 

Also, did you order from Tuner Shop? Did you get hit with Courier fees when the wheels arrived? I've heard a few stories of other folks getting hit with $40-$150 shipping charges when the shipper shows up at their door.


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

they is a handling fee yes.


----------

